# brail line for a 10 cast net



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok so i got my cast net caught on a rock and four of my main brail lines broke. so im going to try and reline it and i need to know what pound test mono should i use.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I use 100lb


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

ok cool thats what i was goin to use just need an second opinion.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

assuming you are talking about a braile net, how are you going to replace just one?


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I use 80 or 100 depending on the net but either should be good.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

timeflies said:


> assuming you are talking about a braile net, how are you going to replace just one?


well four or five lines broke, cant really tell cause it got so tangled up. so i just cut off the rest of the brail lines found that my net was not damaged at all, thank god, just the main lines. it looks pretty straight forword to reline it. the only thing thats holding me up is the peice you crimp your lines together at the top. i dont know where to get that so im goin to home depot and lowes after work today.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

There's a net supply store over in foley that has everything you need if you didn't find what you were looking for at Home Depot


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Braille Lines*

80-100 lb mono. 

The brails go through the swivel at the top of the net then wrapped.

That 'place in Foley' is Bronson's Net Shop on Hwy 98 out toward Magnolia Springs.

I have been dealing with three generations of them and have always been pleased with their service and products. C2


----------

